# Snow Pea for CRS



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi all,

Wondering if anyone here feeds CRS with blanched Snow Pea and is it snow pea good for CRS?

I put a snow pea and organic spinach side by side, but they are referring to snow pea and crazy until it's completely gone.

Please advise.


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

I have no idea about your question, but those are some great looking shrimp and some nice pictures too!


----------



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Feeding Snow pea*



hoody123 said:


> I have no idea about your question, but those are some great looking shrimp and some nice pictures too!


My question is: Does anyone here feeds CRS with blanched snow pea?

I am feeding my CRS snow pea every other day but not sure it is good for them.

Lot people feed CRS with organic spinach, kale, cucumbers, .... But not mention to snow pea.

Hope my question is clear.

Thanks


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

thaile601 said:


> My question is: Does anyone here feeds CRS with blanched snow pea?
> 
> I am feeding my CRS snow pea every other day but not sure it is good for them.
> 
> ...


Oh, my apologies, I understood what you were asking, I just have no idea regarding the answer


----------

